
Ask HN: Where can I learn about fourier transformations? - zython
I&#x27;ve been looking for a easy to understand explanation but couldnt find any.
Dont care which one.
======
modeless
I highly recommend these videos:

[https://xiph.org/video/](https://xiph.org/video/)

They don't directly explain the Fourier transform but watching them will give
you important background that will help in understanding the Fourier
transform.

------
pitaa
A decent primer can be found at
[http://www.thefouriertransform.com/](http://www.thefouriertransform.com/)

------
HangYang
The nature of it is not meant to be easy, sorry

------
En_gr_Student
What is your learning level and dominant modality? What is your background?

~~~
zython
I'm a compsci undergrad currently, wouldnt say I'm bad at math wouldnt say I'm
particularly good(thus the question), I can teach myself some math but it
takes a lot of time and a lot of stress (which I'm trying to improve).

~~~
NonEUCitizen
You can learn it from your university's EE department.

~~~
zython
I was looking for an easy explanation so I can be prepared to learn and study
it.

